# What filter should I be using?



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi, I have 3 Rbp in a 55 gallon tank. I used to only have one, and I think its time for a filter change. (the one I have now is rather cheap). What kind of filter would you reccomend? How much cash would I be spending? thanks a lot. Andrew


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

An emperor 400 will be fine, they run $45 check bigalsonline. Also you can use ac 500.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I like 2 filters on a tank in case one happens to break and also for filter media changes. I have a 55G with 2 AC 300's on it. I also have 3 RBP and 1 Pleco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you have enough money to spend, go for eheim. They're pretty expensive, but second to none.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I doesn't really matter, as long as you do regular water changes your fish should be fine with any kind of filter.

I personally like Hagen undergravel filters, but not everyone does.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

You can get the Aqua Clear 500 for $30 at Pet Solutions

I've always been pleased with mine.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im a penguin fan, a penguin 330 will work for that size tank


----------



## kiddspl (Feb 11, 2003)

I prolly have the same setup as you do kolb, I bought a 55g kit from petsmart and I have Ps in there. Last night I went to walmart and bought a $30 tetra filter for 60g tanks and now im running that and the topfin 60 that came in my 55g kit. My water looks the same but everyone says the more filtration the better. When I get a 125 im prolly just gonna get anothr tetra 60 gallon and use all 3 filters on it and it should be fine im guessing. As far as I can tell as long as you do frequent water chages and vac the gravel your water will stay clean. So i would recomend to keep the filter you have now andjust add a second of the same size or maybe smaller.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kiddspl said:


> As far as I can tell as long as you do frequent water chages and vac the gravel your water will stay clean. So i would recomend to keep the filter you have now andjust add a second of the same size or maybe smaller.


That is the key - water changes!
without them any filter is useless, and with enough of them a filter is unnessesary (but still recomended), as I said before, it doesn't matter what kind of filter you use, just ensure you do regular water changes.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey nitrofish. i have a penguin 330 on my 55 and it sucks. no offense but go with the emperor. they are upper class penguins


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I am a big fan on fluval canister filters for a fifty five gal a 404 would be plenty.they are a little pricey,but the job it does is worth it.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone... definately going to order online... my LFS wanted a hundred bucks for the Emp 400 that is 39 online...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

2 Penguin 330's = 660 gph. That will cycle your tank 12 timew per hour for $80.

-Kevin-


----------

